# It's 11:59 pm, Hello Everyone



## FMX1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes, it is almost midnight and I decided to post this now.
A friend told me about this place. How appropriate.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Whats up FMX1! Welcome on board, and remember you have 61 whole days left to get ready


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welcome!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum and hope you have a great time like the rest of us


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, FM!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Another Floridian! The land where we try to find costumes that we won't sweat in, and build scenes in the heat. It's all in the heart . . .


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## FMX1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanxs everyone for the myriad of welcomes. I am looking forward to the perusing of forum posts and getting acquainted.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, FMX1!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi & Welcome! I'm sure you're not the only one on here at Midnight!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

spinwitch said:


> Another Floridian! The land where we try to find costumes that we won't sweat in, and build scenes in the heat. It's all in the heart . . .


And where bugs become embedded in every prop you make.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Howdy FMX1, welcome!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Gabba Gabba Hey


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum FMX1!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I thought everyone was on here that time...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to HauntForum


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

